# Help: Python script to clear cookies



## Vonquent (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
I'm new to Linux and it's aps and especially programming.

I'm currently working with Ubuntu and knowing nothing about it is not making my job any easier.

I've set up a user account for a guest but they are complaining that they can't log out of yahoo mail. 

When signing out of Yahoo mail on the guest account the user is greeted by a "not supported" page and remains logged into Yahoo mail. Clearing the cookies is the only way to log out.

I was told it would be easier to write a a Python script to clear the cookies for yahoo mail - to be executed from the terminal by the user as a quick solution for now.

How do I even do this?! I have Python 2.6 installed and I'm furiously reading guides but time is against me and learning a programming language isn't as easy to pick up as I was hoping.

Any thoughts, help or tips?

Thanks in advance
VQ


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You dont need to do this as firefox browser itself can clear the cache.
Open firefox then edit prefs, privacy.
Follow this page:

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Deleting+cookies

At the dialog box "keep Until" change the setting to
"until I close firefox"

When closing firefox all cookies will be deleted.
The problem with a terminal script is that you can forget to execute it,
you have to access firefox to read mail, so on closing firefox, all cookies
will be deleted.


----------



## Vonquent (Feb 19, 2008)

I think It was for other users who want to come along after and log into guest, they can't log into yahoo because someone else is. But yeah I'll set that, thanks for the advice.


----------

